# pipe lift and 2 inch lift?



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 2 inch HL kit but was also thinking of adding a pipe lift as well.....basicallly to stiffen up them smooth riding springs......its a one inch billet pipe but ut states 2 ingestion of lift and they compare it to the same effect as HL or any other brand springs.......is this a good idea or is it too much. Bigger is always better ha ha but........


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldnt do it. 2 inch is about the max i would go on that bike. puts your rear u-joint at a bad angle with a 2" let alone even more. that and it will ride like a friggin tank


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have seen alot of people do it on the 420's to help with sag. But you need to watch the rear ujoint.


----------



## Bigboypolaris (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 2012 polaris sportsman 500 ho sitting on itp mud LITES (don't judge) but I'm looking for a lift kit and for some reason can't find one for this bike any help or suggestions?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ prolly havent built one for it just yet. try rubber down customs on here.


----------

